# Lizards > General Geckos >  Smugster

## welshmorphology

:Smile:  "Spaceboy" W/Y eclipse we hatched last season.

----------

Bodie (05-27-2020),*Bogertophis* (05-27-2020),_dakski_ (05-27-2020),_jmcrook_ (05-27-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (05-28-2020),_Toad37_ (05-27-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Now THAT's a great face!  Welcome Spaceboy!

----------

_welshmorphology_ (05-27-2020)

----------


## welshmorphology

He's a great gecko. He hatched here last season. One I had to keep and give a Bowie name to

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-27-2020)

----------

